# Hello!



## DarlingMice (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi, I'm a new member interested in eventually breeding mice for health, quality and coloring.

I own a silver fox female, a dove female, an agouti male and a marked champagne male.

I'd love to eventually have a broken marked mouse or banded mouse.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome!!  I'm hoping to eventually incorporate marked mice into my collection as well. Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

